# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  In need of super strong anchor for WILD

## Ardosk

Counting puts me to sleep. Mantras put me to sleep. Combining the two puts me to sleep. Watching the insides of my eyelids puts me to sleep. Concentrating on music puts me to sleep even faster.

What's a really strong anchor for WILD? Even if I try it later in the morning I always end up falling asleep.

----------


## enak101

In Billy Bob's tutorial he suggests _pain_ as an anchor. Lay on your hand or something etc.

----------


## faceonmars

Visualize see your mantra's words on a billboard or floating in the air. Visualization _and_ dreams occur in the same area of the human brain. Good luck to you!  :Shades wink:

----------


## Erii

Ticking of a clock.
Moved to WILD ~

----------


## Bobblehat

I can't WILD - not deliberately, anyway - but two I would try if I could is: pushing my head against the headboard of the bed, or dangling my feet off the end of the bed (for varying degrees of discomfort ( see Billybob tutorial)).

----------


## Ardosk

I'll try pain (which may be difficult, because I have a very high tolerance for pain and discomfort) and visualization tonight/tomorrow morning. I would use the ticking of a clock but the only one I have is digital.

Thanks, guys.

----------


## Milliecake

Been having the exact same problem, so cheers for posting. I've been holding off on trying the pain scenario because I'm squeamish but it might be a last resort. It's frustrating because I've WILDed before so I know the process, I just keep falling asleep grrr :p

If it works for you let us know how you get on  :smiley:

----------


## Ardosk

Well, the pain thing didn't work. Everything I tried, I got used to. Jamming my head against the head board, putting a clothes-peg under the sheets that I lie on, sleeping on a hand, putting my knees/ankles in awkward positions, I got used to all of it until I didn't feel anything. Guess I'll try to keep myself awake with visualization only for a few days.

----------


## DreamingGod

What I do is visualize a giant poster with bold letters that says "STAY AWAKE". I concentrate on that poster but not too much. Just enough that I have enough concentration to keep me a bit aware. You don't want to concentrate too much or you'll be too aware and won't be able to fall asleep at all. If you concentrate on it too little you'll find yourself dozing off in no time. I believe that you should just experiment with this technique and concentrate till you're aware of the words and the message of staying awake but not to the point in where the thought of staying awake dominates your mind and distracts you from sleeping.

----------


## DinoSawr

I've had this issue recently, and staying up for a longer time while doing WBTB usually helps me. I also read somewhere that you should passively notice your thoughts so you don't completely zonk out.

----------


## Mzzkc

A cool bit of WILD tech involves bending your elbow so the run of your forearm is perpendicular to the bed. WILD/fall asleep as per usual, and if you ever drift off too far, your arm will fall and keep you alert.

Pretty neat stuff.

----------


## Puffin

Sometimes if I'm very tired or physically exhausted, and if I lie in a different, less comfortable position than what I normally sleep in (such as on my back), I will get SP quicker. My thoughts drift off but I stay aware because my body is lying in a different position; even then, I don't really think about it consciously; I simply acknowledge the position in the back of my mind. It might be worth a shot.

----------


## modoro

Check this , Just posted, it should be #21

http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/anchor...5/#post1934067

These are sleep yoga techniques I have discovered off the internet and practice.

----------


## Tucane

I'll just spam examples that could work for me :smiley: .

Try making sure your bedroom is cold, low temp might do it.

Drink or eat anything containing caffeine or taurine or something of the like.

Get up for a quick physical workout during your WBTB.

Sleep 8 hours or more before your attempt. Keep trying until you can't fall asleep.

Try using something disturbing that produces white noise, like a loud fan.

Wear something uncomfortable, anything might do it.

Whether or not any of these would work is highly individual. There is only one way to find out :smiley: .

Good Luck, Tucane

----------

